# VW Golf R32 Black Magic Vs Opti-Guard



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*Hi Guys ,

It's been a very long time since my last post , a lot has been happening , we lost a dear member of the family ( father in law ) passed away four weeks ago after a very long suffering with dementia .

I lost my dad when I was 10 ( he was 41 ) so I know what it means to lose a father regardless what age .

That's one of the reasons I haven't been in the mood to post anything I have been grieving for him and the last thing on my mind was posting my write ups !

Funerals are never a happy occasion I just want to remember the good times and good memories I had with him .

Sorry got sidetracked !

Anyway this car was long time overdue and so are a number of other one's which I will be posting very soon .

First up wheels 


















Note how my Black Mercedes Benz Van isn't there ( It was at the dealer for two days having a new electronic module put in for my auto / sequential gearbox ouch !! Very costly !!










Here's a 50/50 shot



















Roof before









After






























































































































Products used




































Great product for this purpose

















Here are the results after three days work and Opti-Guard !















































































































































































































Thanks for looking

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## JD-Cumbria (Oct 31, 2011)

Nice job buddy, awesome reflections!


----------



## Miguel Pestana (Feb 16, 2012)

Fantastic job


----------



## twoscoops (Mar 26, 2010)

really sorry to hear of your loss Mario.

Fantastic finish on the black paint!


----------



## Racer (Oct 27, 2005)

Sorry for your loss my friend , very sad 

For the work is your normal , great combined with greater talent :thumb:

Regards

Rui


----------



## sutti (Nov 8, 2011)

Nice work.


----------



## Black Magic Detail (Aug 17, 2010)

very nice mario


----------



## AaronGTi (Nov 2, 2010)

Excellent work Mario :thumb:
I'd love an .:R next.


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Great job there mate.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Yet again you hit the bulls eye Mario :thumb: 

Lovely work and a stunning finish. Can I ask : do you consider Opti Guard as an LSP or an extension to clear coat given its durability. (think I may have just answered my own question; I guess wax doesnt do well with your summers  )

Condolences, we too said out last farewell to my father last month. My next post in the showroom will have him in mind.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


JD-Cumbria said:



Nice job buddy, awesome reflections!

Click to expand...

Thanks



Miguel Pestana said:



Fantastic job 

Click to expand...

Thanks Miguel :thumb:



twoscoops said:



really sorry to hear of your loss Mario.

Fantastic finish on the black paint!

Click to expand...

Thank you for your kind thoughts !
And also thank you for the comments on the car :thumb:



Racer said:



Sorry for your loss my friend , very sad 

For the work is your normal , great combined with greater talent :thumb:

Regards

Rui

Click to expand...

Thank you my friend I appreciate your comforting words in these very difficult times .

Thanks also for the comments on the work very much appreciated Rui :thumb:



sutti said:



Nice work.

Click to expand...

Thanks



Black Magic Detail said:



very nice mario

Click to expand...

Thanks Stevie :thumb:



AaronGTi said:



Excellent work Mario :thumb:
I'd love an .:R next.

Click to expand...

Thanks Aaron, I've done quite a few of R's remember 

Mario:



DMH-01 said:



Great job there mate.

Click to expand...

Thanks Dan :thumb:



Mr Face said:



Yet again you hit the bulls eye Mario :thumb:

Lovely work and a stunning finish. Can I ask : do you consider Opti Guard as an LSP or an extension to clear coat given its durability. (think I may have just answered my own question; I guess wax doesnt do well with your summers  )

Condolences, we too said out last farewell to my father last month. My next post in the showroom will have him in mind.

Click to expand...

Thanks Mike, always appreciate your comments :thumb:

The Opti-Guard is not just for our harsh Australian conditions it would do very well with your harsh winter conditions in UK ! Opti-Guard is an aftermarket Clear which also acts as a Coating so you have the best of both words !

Thanks for your condolences , your words mean a lot to me !
Condolences to your family as well sorry to hear of your father passing away 

I will have him and my father in law in my prayers !

Mario

Thank you guys for all your kind comments much appreciated !

Best Regards

Mario

*


----------



## Faysal (Oct 23, 2010)

Hi Mario,

I'm sorry to hear about your loss my condolences to you and the rest of the family...
Talking about the R well your work never fails to impress stunning flake pop and gloss you achieved!! :buffer:

Faysal


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

Faysal said:


> Hi Mario,
> 
> I'm sorry to hear about your loss my condolences to you and the rest of the family...
> Talking about the R well your work never fails to impress stunning flake pop and gloss you achieved!! :buffer:
> ...


*Hi Faysal,

Thank you for your condolences , I will pass them on to my wife and here family !

I am glad you like my work it makes my hard work worth it .

Mario
*


----------



## tonyy (Jul 26, 2008)

Sorry for your lost
Fantastic work as always


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Fantastic reflections , R32 looks fantastic


----------



## spyder (Jun 15, 2010)

Sorry for your loss. Thanks for your great write ups .


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


tonyy said:



Sorry for your lost
Fantastic work as always

Click to expand...

Thank you Tony for the condolences

Thanks once again !



Derekh929 said:



Fantastic reflections , R32 looks fantastic

Click to expand...

Thanks Derek



spyder said:



Sorry for your loss. Thanks for your great write ups .

Click to expand...

Thank you *


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

Hallo Mario,

My condolences for your and your Family's loss. No words can erase the pain of losing a loved member of the Family.

Maris


----------



## WEDEL.1 (Aug 11, 2009)

I noticed you used a couple of Wizard products. I saw them for the 1st time at the Kaniva car & bike show. I know nothing about their products so I didn't buy any.

How did they go on the tough VW paint?

Top job as always Mario, all the best.

Maris


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Nice work Mario, sorry to hear about your loss.


----------



## MAXI-MILAN (Oct 26, 2008)

Great work :thumb:


----------



## nathan12 (Apr 13, 2012)

sorry for the loss fella, however great results on a great car, so rewarding detailing a black car isnt it.


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

*


WEDEL.1 said:



Hallo Mario,

My condolences for your and your Family's loss. No words can erase the pain of losing a loved member of the Family.

Maris

Click to expand...

Hello Maris,

Thank you for your thoughts buddy, I know the pain very well especially when I was ten ! Thanks once again for your support !

Mario



WEDEL.1 said:



I noticed you used a couple of Wizard products. I saw them for the 1st time at the Kaniva car & bike show. I know nothing about their products so I didn't buy any.

How did they go on the tough VW paint?

Top job as always Mario, all the best.

Maris

Click to expand...

Yes , I use the Wizards Polishes and they work fantastically well on this hard VW paint !

Thanks Maris :thumb:



JBirchy said:



Nice work Mario, sorry to hear about your loss.

Click to expand...

Thanks mate , thank you for your support !



MAXI-MILAN said:



Great work :thumb:

Click to expand...

Thanks mate !



nathan12 said:



sorry for the loss fella, however great results on a great car, so rewarding detailing a black car isnt it.

Click to expand...

Thanks Nathan for your support buddy very much appreciated !
Yes, the results were very good on this super hard VAG paint and it was very rewarding working on this Black car .

*


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Nice looking R32 Mario! It looks very nice under the Opti-Guard!


----------



## Eurogloss (Jan 22, 2008)

type[r]+ said:


> Nice looking R32 Mario! It looks very nice under the Opti-Guard!


*Thanks Matty , glad you like it mate 

Mario*


----------

